# New chytrid/trade paper



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I suggest reading the paper 

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21133-frogkiller-disease-was-born-in-trade.html

I'm trying to figure out the link to the actual article. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here we go Multiple emergences of genetically diverse amphibian-infecting chytrids include a globalized hypervirulent recombinant lineage 

Ed


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Makes me wonder what happened with the ASN Chytrid study. Maybe I missed the results somewhere?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stevenhman said:


> Thanks Ed. Makes me wonder what happened with the ASN Chytrid study. Maybe I missed the results somewhere?


The results are in and is being written up. 


Ed


----------

